# Interesting new CPR Assist Device



## medicdan (May 5, 2009)

> Developed by Thomas Lach of Deca-Medics Inc., Columbus, OH, LifeBelt overcomes a critical limitation of “hands-only” CPR: the average rescuer is only capable of producing effective chest compressions for about two minutes, far shorter than the typical eight to ten minute emergency response time. With LifeBelt, half as much force is needed, resulting in less fatigue and longer-duration compressions – increasing the likelihood of a successful resuscitation.
> 
> The compact, lightweight device is designed to attach quickly, enabling a rescuer to start CPR in 15 seconds or less. An intuitive readout warns if the compression depth is too deep or shallow, giving the rescuer confidence that he or she is pushing properly.
> 
> “Most cardiac arrests don’t occur in a hospital or controlled environment,” said Mr. Lach. “They happen at home or at work. This is an easy-to-use product for all of us.”


http://www.medgadget.com/archives/2009/05/lifebelt_cpr_device_wins_in_design_contest.html

http://www.deca-medics.com/

Thoughts? I see a resemblance to the Cardio-pump (toilet plunger), minus the recoil, that was rejected by the FDA a few years ago... Do you see this device getting FDA approval? Without academic research, I'm not sure if the hype is warranted, but I'll keep my eye out for more developments...


----------



## JPINFV (May 5, 2009)

It'll never be marketed to anyone other than rural/frontier EMS agencies and wackers. It won't work for the general public because it's too complicated and it won't work for urban/suburban EMS since there is generally plenty of providers around.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (May 5, 2009)

JPINFV said:


> *It'll never be marketed to anyone other than rural/frontier EMS agencies and wackers*. It won't work for the general public because it's too complicated and it won't work for urban/suburban EMS since there is generally plenty of providers around.



:unsure:  So. lets say hypothetically I had one of these in the back of my POV... you're saying I should take it out adn just provide god old fashioned manual compressions when I jump calls?  Can I keep the O2, backboard, stokes, KED, Hare, and MAST Pants at least?


----------



## marineman (May 5, 2009)

seems like another gadget that will never take off. I don't know what the cost will be but for those that want gadgets that may or may not enhance CPR there are better options out there.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (May 5, 2009)

I've never actually seen an automated CPR device carried by any of the Ambulances, Frist Response Groups, or Hosptials I am familiar with.  Really, how popular are these things in different areas?  I know they all claim to provide better compressions than humans can, but they always seemed to bulky, difficult to operate, and cost prohibative, when compared to the readily available (in most areas) first response monkeys.


----------



## Aidey (May 6, 2009)

I've heard of several flight companies using them, but no ground ambulances.

I'm not sure I see this taking off either, although with the emphasis being placed on compressions more and more, who knows.


----------



## "Doc" Fox (May 6, 2009)

Look's like a mid-evil tourture device to me.  I'll stick with my mask, and do it manually.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (May 6, 2009)

"Doc" Fox said:


> Look's like a mid-evil tourture device to me.  I'll stick with my mask, and do it manually.



Hey, "DOC", They are taching you folks in Chicago to use a mask to perform compressions?...  I guess I am behind the learning curve.


----------



## marineman (May 6, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> I've never actually seen an automated CPR device carried by any of the Ambulances, Frist Response Groups, or Hosptials I am familiar with.  Really, how popular are these things in different areas?  I know they all claim to provide better compressions than humans can, but they always seemed to bulky, difficult to operate, and cost prohibative, when compared to the readily available (in most areas) first response monkeys.



Every ambulance in our company as well as every fire engine in our area has a Zoll Autopulse on it, I've posted before that we are part of the CIRC study that Zoll is performing with these devices. In other discussions several others have mentioned that they use other automated CPR devices. They're beginning to gain popularity and I've heard that some studies are showing that they are more effective than manual compressions but I haven't seen any results first hand yet. I can say that watching the monitor with an autopulse on it gets better wave form than manual compressions.


----------



## "Doc" Fox (May 7, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Hey, "DOC", They are taching you folks in Chicago to use a mask to perform compressions?...  I guess I am behind the learning curve.



LMAO...I can just see someone using there mask to do compressions.  No, I what I mean, is I'll stick to manual compressions, mask not needed for that. Still funny to think about.


----------

